# Spoke Count for a 200+ rider



## jimlmackjr (May 17, 2010)

Ok i been shopping around and i seen some rims on Performace Bike and i am a 200+ lbs rider and i was woundering what should i be looking for the mininal ammount of spokes


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*32*



jimlmackjr said:


> Ok i been shopping around and i seen some rims on Performace Bike and i am a 200+ lbs rider and i was woundering what should i be looking for the mininal ammount of spokes


While you will get people saying that they run 24 spoke wheels at your weight with no problems, if you want a durable wheel then 32 spokes would be my recommendation. If you want a really durable wheel, then go with 36.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I weigh 190lbs and have had problems with counts less than 28 in the back, even with 30mm alloy rims so I agree with Kerry.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Very minimal 28f/32r. 32/32 is more normal and depending how far you get above 200, then 32/36 might be ideal. At that weight, trying to get away with the minimum is just pointless. The gains are zero and the risk is high.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I also agree. You can get away with a 24f/28r spoke wheel with 27mm or 30mm deep rims, but for long term durability 32+ spokes will be the best.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm 140 lbs and I use a 32/36 set. I also have a 18/24 set that I seldom use but only for races.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

My race weight is 190-195 pounds and my off season weight over 200.

My training wheel set has 28f/32r spokes with open pro rims and have been very durable for 3 years running. My race wheel set with 58mm deep carbon rims are laced up 28f/28r and are showing no issues.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Go with 32h three cross and you shouldn't have any trouble. If you're really above 200, are a "heavy" rider who hits every hole, bump, etc., and live in an area with bad roads go with 36h three cross.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

im about 195 now, was 218 a couple months ago, on 24/28 kinlin 30's and bitex hubs. I hit potholes, have a bad habit of bunny hopping, and generally am pretty rough on the bike. They've been flawless. 

They really dont offer an advantage over 32/32, but 36's really arent necessary. 32 spoke wheels will hold up to very heavy riders if the rim is up to the task. Considering the wheel market these days, looking at 24/28's opens up more choices.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

You are a Clydesdale and there is no such thing as an overkill wheel for a Clydesdale. I'm now 208 (down from 232 lbs) and I started doing the walk of shame when I was at 204 lbs a few years ago. I don't care what anyone says, but you should be on a wheelset with at least 32 spokes in the rear. Performance sells Mavic Open Pros with Ultegra hubs for around $300/. Sometimes, they have them on slae for a bit less though. BWW, also sales them and they can be had for under $300 along with their Blackset wheels.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm riding one of these on the rear and I'm 160lbs.


Velocity - Content Template



My favorite wheel.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

32 on a rear and a decent rim should be god enough.
24 front would be enough, but going 32 there as well
would give you a more durable wheel


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

I am a lot heavier (250+) and I have always gone the strong rim route.

Number of spokes hasn't been a issue, but rim and hub are my big ticket items


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Big guy too.
I beat the snot out of 32x3 on sinlge track with my cross bike without many issues.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm between 200 and 210 these days, and have 32/32 and 36/36 on my bikes. Never had to ture a road wheel (have broken half a dozen spokes on some of the cheaper wheels). I did have Askims on a rental bike for the eTape this year, but they're like 1900 gram wheels.

If you want something light and strong and have some cash, I've looked at building DT190 hubs or the new Chris King road hubs with open pro's. They end up being reasonably light and still bullet proof.

So you'd probably be fine on Ksyriums, but some of the other low spoke/light wheels might be an issue. For peace of mind I'd get the Chris King and Open Pro combo, and if you can't swing the cash for that, then as a previous poster suggested open pro and ultegra (what I'm riding most these days too)


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I've got a set of silver Record hubs 32H that I'm going to have laced up to DT rims with the double eyelet open pro equivalent up front and the deeper version (560?) in the back. Strength wise, that's going to be close to a 32/36 setup. My mileage wheels are 32/36. I've also had great luck with Campy Zondas, they are incredibly strong wheels.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

For worry free wheels get 36/36 and run at least 28mm tires.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I won't use less than 32/32 in a Crit, and 28/28 in a road race.
I even have a 36 hole rear race wheel that I use as a pit wheel. (this wheel was used to win a race after a pit stop)
My training wheels have either 32 or 36 holes.


----------

